# شاشات



## ايمان حلمي (2 أغسطس 2018)

الحفاظ على الانواع المتعددة من الشاشات 
شاشات عديدة تملأ بيوتنا نتابع ونسعي دوما لإقتناء كل ما هو جديد ورائع بشكل مستمر من أجل إقتناء شاشات تعطي معني أخر من المشاهدة ،وأصبحت شاشات led أجمل تقنيات الشاشات الحديثة التي يسعي الجميع لإقتنائها ، ودوما لكي تدوم الأجهزة طويلا يجب أن نحافظ عليها وتقدم صفقه دوت كوم إرشادات عديدة من أجل الحفاظ على الشاشات من جميع المخاطر واحتمالات التلف الخارجية الممكنة، وذلك لأن هذه النوعية من الشاشات تتميز بالرفاهية ومن السهولة تلفها وذلك لشدة حساسيتها للعوامل الخارجية، مثل الرطوبة والحرارة والمياه أو السوائل بشكل عام
وإليكم بعض النصائح التي تقدمها صفقه من أجل الحفاظ على شاشتكم

* نصائح من أجل شاشات تدوم طويلا دون أي تلف*
يجب أولا أن يهيأ المكان المحيط باي شاشة وذلك من أجل الحفاظ على هذه الشاشات وذلك لأن درجة حرارة الغرفة او الرطوبة 
من أهم العوامل المباشرة التي تؤثر بشكل كبيرعلى كفاءة عمل الشاشة، لذلك يجب اتباع الأتي: 
يجب دائما أن نقوم باستخدام الشاشة في درجة حرارة ورطوبة مناسبة وملائمة تماماُ فكل شاشة من الشاشات صممت للعمل تحت درجة حرارة معينة تختلف بإختلاف البلاد و إذا تغيرت هذه الحرارة أو الرطوبة فإن عمر الشاشة الإفتراضي يقل
من النصائح الهامة أيضا للحفاظ على الشاشات يجب عدم إستخدام شاشة ال LCD أبداً في درجة حرارة أقل من 10 درجة مئوية لأن ذلك يؤثر على زمن استجابة الصورة Response Time كما يقلل من شدة الإضاءة Brightness بشكل واضح تماماً. 
يجب تجنب القيام بتعرض الشاشات إلى التغيير الفجائي الشديد في درجات الحرارة (أي من السخونة الشديدة إلى البرودة الشديدة أو العكس) وخاصة من البرودة إلى السخونة الشديدة وذلك لأن ذلك يسبب تكاثف قطرات كقطرات الندى والتي بدورها تؤثر على عمل طبقات الإستقطاب Polarizing Filters العلوية والسفلية ومن ثم تؤثر على كفاءة عمل الشاشة وتكون سبب في بهتان الألوان الظاهرة.
الحفاظ على الشاشات من العوامل الخارجية 
يجب الحفاظ على الشاشات المختلفة من أي عامل خارجي فيجب أن تعمل هذه الشاشات في مكان نظيف وخال من الأتربة أو الشوائب الخارجية وغبار الطريق, ويجب إتباع الأتي :
- يجب عدم إستخدام أى شاشة في جو ملئ بالأتربة أو الرياح المحملة بالأتربة أوالرمال أوالشوائب العالقة وذلك لأن الأتربة عند تعلقها بالأجزاء الداخلية لكروت الشاشة تسبب بمرورالوقت غلق لدوائر الكهرباء وذلك يؤدي إلى حرق مكونات الكروت الداخلية. 
يجب عدم تعرض الشاشات بأي شكل إلى السوائل ويجب تجنب شرب أو وضع السوائل بجانب الشاشات وخاصة الساخنة, وذلك لأن تسرب أي سائل مهما كان نوعه سيتسبب في حدوث مشاكل في طبقة الإستقطاب 
وفي حال تسرب الماء إلى أي شاشة يجب التوجه بشكل مباشر إلى أقرب توكيل ويجب القيام بمحاولة إزالته لأنه سيتسبب بمرور الوقت في حدوث صدأ للأجزاء الداخلية, بالإضافة أنه يؤدي إلى إنهيار كهربائي لدوائر الشاشة الكهربائية الداخلية. 
يجب ايضا الحفاظ على هذه الشاشات أثناء الحمل والنقل ويجب تجنب الصدمة أو إهتزازالشاشة لان سطح الشاشة تم تصنعيه من طبقة رقيقة جدا وذو حساسية كبيرة 
ويجب تجنب سقوط هذه الشاشات من الأماكن المرتفعة الكراسي أو المنضدات لأن رقة زجاجها لا تتحمل هذا السقوط. فيجب حملها برفق كما يجب حملها في وضع أفقي كلما أمكن. 
من النصائح الهامة عند بدء تركيب اى شاشة القيام بإرتداء أى قفازاً لأن هذه النوعية من الشاشات تكون ذات حساسة كبيرة ً للخدوش وذلك عند بداية تشغيلها لأول مرة.
يجب ايضا القيام بشد الكابل الخلفي للشاشة ابدا وعدم ثني الكابل
للحفاظ على الشاشة من أجل أن يدوم عمرها طويلا القيام بتنظيفها بمادة معينة من أجل الحفاظ على نقاء وشفافية الشاشات
يجب تجنب أن تتعرض خلفية شاشتك إلى الضغط الشديد وذلك لأن هذه المنطقة الخلفية للشاشة تحتوي على أهم ال ICs المستخدمة في الدوائر الكهربائية الداخلية. 
ويجب ايضا الإطمئنان أن شاشتك مغلقة أثناء عدم الإستخدام لأنه هناك بعض الشاشات تخدع أصحابها حيث يقوم برنامج حفظ الشاشة Screen Saver بتعتيم الشاشة فقط مما يوحي لصاحبها أنها مغلقة. 
يجب إستخدام ممد الطاقة الكهربائية الأصلي
*متي يجب إصلاح الشاشات* 

يجب التوجه فورا إلى أقرب توكيل لإصلاح اي شاشة في حال حدوث أحد هذه الحالات
في حال تعرض الشاشة إلى المطر الفجائي
في حال تعرض زجاج الشاشة إلى الكسر الخارجي لاي سبب كان 
في حال كسر شاسيه الشاشة الخارجي أو شرخه لأي سبب كان 
في حال تعرض الشاشة لأي نوع من انواع الزيوت أو الشحومات.
في حال فسد كابل الطاقة الكهربائية أو ظهر منه اي رائحة أو دخان أثناء التشغيل
هذه النصائح للحفاظ على الشاشات بكافة انواعها سواء كانت شاشات led او شاشاتoled  او شاشات qled 
العديد من النصائح الاخري تقدمها لكم صفقة دوت كوم دائما


----------

